# Syncing RC71 with Samsung Soundbar hw-hm45c help?!



## dallasboy (Jun 17, 2014)

HI all,

So what I have done so far is try to find the model under settings/program audio remote and to no listing (HW-HM45c). Then I tried "I don't know my model" and went through 26 samsung codes it provided and nothing. Then looked up the code on directv website and nothing listed as well. 

Is there a way to program the RC71 via learning the IF signal from the samsung remote?? Any other ideas/help? Been working on this for 4 days now....frustrated. 

TIA!


----------



## BigJ (Apr 27, 2012)

Do you also have a late model Samsung TV? The reason I ask is that the two Samsung products (TV and SB) can be linked together via Samsung's "anynet+" or "soundshare" features and then the RC71 remote can control the soundbar via the Samsung television fairly easily. If the TV is not a late-model Samsung (without the features noted above) you may have a problem with the RC71s limitations. Anynet+ works via HDMI cable and soundshare is a wireless technology......good luck!


----------



## dallasboy (Jun 17, 2014)

Hi BigJ,

While I got the TV in 2012, is does not have soundshare or anynet+. However, I was able to find the code by using the volume controls instead of the power button (when scanning the samsung code). Now, my last issue is to be able to turn off my soundbar with the RC71 (which powers off the genie and the TV). That may not be possible from what I have read. I also use the digital optical cable from the soundbar to the genie and I also tried that to the TV to see if the soundbar would turn off when one of those are turned off, and that doesn't work....but in the manual it says it should....any more ideas/help?


----------



## Jim Manis (Nov 5, 2007)

I have a different model Samsung sound bar. It turns itself off after about 20 minutes if it isn't getting a signal. I just turn off the TV an Genie and let it go.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

You wont be able to turn off any audio device with the RC71 perhaps HDMI-CEC may help you 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigJ (Apr 27, 2012)

As peds noted, HDMI-CEC may be your only other option. For starters, I'd look at the various HDMI inputs on the TV and see if any of them say "HDMI-CEC". That is a common standard that allows newer devices so equipped to talk to each other with a newer HDMI cable. My Samsung TVs have that nomenclature near at least one of the HDMI ports on the TV. If you connect the devices via those compatible ports, they may be able to communicate with each other even if they are different brands from what I have heard? You'll likely have to go into the menus to enable HDMI-CEC......... 

I always buy the same brand for my various set-ups, so my Sony stuff plays together vai Bravia Sync and my Samsung stuff plays together via Anynet+. Having easy control via remote is more important to me than mixing and matching the best components from various manufacturers into one home-theater rig. Comically, I even have a Harmony 900 sitting idle because I prefer to use the DirecTv remotes!

Good luck.


----------

